# lol! get lost AUSTIN



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

after reading some of the comments on austin stevens im starting to feel like the only person who egaly awaits his impending death.lol any 1 else feel this way


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Whoo hell yes, what a bloody idiot! :lol:


----------



## kingkongtom1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*prat*

yep never seen such a prat in all my life


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

is he the south africian bloke that just pisses of snakes all the time?


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

ye an then he says o hes really mad now :evil:


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

yes i for one would like to see a big phython strangle the bastard and then swallow him whole, it would make better tv than the crap he does.


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

i can see the excellent ratings the show produces lol


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

whilst we are on the topic of dodgy reptile presenters, when the hell did the crocodile hunter start documenting about monkeys! its a bit of a leap from wrestling crocodiles to climb a flipping tree :!:


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

here her wots he playin at!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i like it when he gets bitten perks up the show


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

I prefer Austin Stevens to that short arsed Aussie who comes on, "Snake Hunter" or whatever they call his show. Everything's a crisis and he's a complete tit. He got bit the other week and had to have emergency treatment. never laughed so much in ages :twisted:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

by the wy, isn't it his last show of the seres tonight?


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

lol was just watching this 

"all my life ive wanted to touch a king cobra on the head "

:lol: nutter


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

they are all so stagded thou i like real life up and close dangerous scenes not the camera man who can magicly crawl into a 2ft tunnel and beright next to 30 odd diamond backs and not get bite once hmmm think some other digging has gone on just really pees me off 
manda xx


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

huh? All I can hear is complete and utter jeleousy. Not that I can blame you all. Is the guy a little excitable, yes. Is he trying to make it seem exciting for someone that would not normally be interested in snakes, yes. Is the reason for his over the top reactions because he is passionate about what he does, in my opinion, yes. 

This guy is very knowlagable and is trying to share his knowlage with others. Just like people on this forum are trying to do. He has some amazing experiences and has been to some pretty incredible places working with, and photographing some amazing animals (not only reptiles). So yeah, I can understand why some people are jeleous but really.. do we need to slate the guy??? I don't think so but no doubt you will all now have a go at me for going against the group! Oh well, at least I can admit that I sat here and watched it (and enjoyed watching it) .


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

im not slating him at all i love his shows but for example david attinbrough would send his crews out for 7 months at a time to film 7 mins of vids he stadges alot of his yes it does make gd viewing but still its a little sad
manda xx


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

lizard_lover said:


> im not slating him at all i love his shows but for example david attinbrough would send his crews out for 7 months at a time to film 7 mins of vids he stadges alot of his yes it does make gd viewing but still its a little sad
> manda xx


I don't understand how anyone can say it is staged! How the hell does he stage that!? Have a couple of takes with his pet King Cobra?! Come off it! And yes David Attenborough may send his crews in for 7 months at a time to film Bats, insects, or Migrating Salmon but how is this guy gonna sit in a '2ft tunnel with 30 odd diamond backs' as you put it, for 7 months? Something tells me it is a spur of the moment thing where you get in, film it and get out.. Maybe I am wrong but either way it is totally different from what Sir David Attenborough does.. 

And for the record, there are occasions on which he himself can film what he needs all in one go.. What is the life span of a Mayflie? He had a whole program on them and I doubt he spent 7 months filming them.. Editing perhaps but not filming.


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

u got to add mit hammer man he is a little ott with his slow motion actions and wot not he is a show off with no respect for the animals he miss handles.


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh Behave Dave! No I don't gotta admit thank you. I am entitled to my own opinion and I'm affraid this time I am sticking to it. I don't think that he has no respect for the animals, quite the opposite actually. I think he has a very real and genuine interest and love for these animals. Some people say that he is only in it for the money but you could say that about breeders too.. Yes his slow motion shots of himself are a bit cringey but I'm not sure that makes him a bad bloke......


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Bad timing.........


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

his show is good but his methods i dont really agree with.


----------

